# Does my car have remote start?



## superflybribri

So I just purchased a used car today. It is a 2005 Chevy Colorado. I was given the keys at the dealership and there are 3 key fobs. Two of the key fobs are the same and I assume that these are from the original purchase. Then there is one more. It is a 4 button Viper remote. It has the Lock button, Unlock button, Aux button and Yellow star button. The remote model number on the back is FCC ID EZSDEI474V RPN 474 V and at the bottom it says CE 0890. Now I am sure the common answer is to just try it out. But unfortunately I opened up the remote and there is no battery. So I did some research and I think that I have to purchase a round 2032 battery. I will do that tomorrow. But once I replace the battery I am not sure if I will have to reprogram something and not even sure what there is to reprogram. I was wondering if there was any easy way to check the car to see if the remote start equipment is even installed in it. I noticed that there is a small antenna located behind the rear view mirror. Not sure if that is stock with the car though. I was just curious because I could not think of another reason as to why there would be 3 remotes. Any help would be great. Thank you.


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF

Best thing to do is look it up.

A Link for Viper alarm owners http://www.directed.com/Support/Prod...es/Owners.aspx

From what little I found CE 0890 did have remote start.

BG


----------



## superflybribri

I clicked your link but it did not work. I am totally unfamiliar with remote starts but I was just figuring that was the case because why else would there be another remote? Also the yellow star kinda looked like it might be for a start or something. But I will hopefully find out more once I get a battery tomorrow to put in the remote key fob. Then hopefully it is still programmed to the car and I can see what I can do. Also is there a normal protocol for activating a remote start from a key? Like do I just hold down the yellow star button or do I press anything first?


----------



## jprince526

That particular remote works with the Directed Viper Keyless entry module that may or may not have remote start. Honestly I would need the model # on the brain, but that may be tricky. There is no real standard way to install alarms, so depending on the installer or how much was spent for concealment it could be anywhere in the dash. First place I would look though is behind the drivers or passengers upper foot well panel. It could also be behind the radio, or drivers kickpanel. 

You are correct, the battery is a cr2032 lithium. The remote will probably need to be reprogrammed. Many places can do it, but for a price. Here are the instructions to do it yourself:

First you need to enter the remote into programming. Hold the Function button until the remote gives a long beep and LED light comes on the remote (it takes about 8 sec.) Then press and hold the remote start button until the remote beeps 3 times and LED lights up. Now your ready to program the remote 

One of the doors has to be open. Insert the key - turn the key to the On position then press the button on the antenna once and then press it again and hold it. 

You hear a chirp and then you press the lock button on the remote and then you hear a second chirp to recieve confirmation and then release the button and turn off the key. 

I would definitely take a look at the link Basement Geek posted. If you are unable to click the link into a new window, copy and paste the link into the address bar. 

If you are able to find a model number, please post it, we can assist you further with a lot more information.


----------



## jprince526

Sorry I missed your last question. Normally its not required to unlock the vehicle prior to remote start. Although many of the alarm brands are made by the same company, use instructions are not universal. Thats another piece of information that would become available with the model number. Most that Ive dealt with require you to hold the start button until it chirps, but I cannot tell you for certain.


----------



## superflybribri

Okay. I am going to get the new battery today. Once I install that in the remote later tonight I will try the whole reprogramming thing. I will attempt to use just the remote to figure out if the remote start function is available or not. Otherwise I will be putting in a new radio following the holiday and can do some exploring behind the dash to see what devices might exist and what the model numbers are. Thank you for all of the help so far.


----------

